# Greetings



## Buddy (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi all, my name is Buddy Tripp. I live and teach in America's Home Town, Plymouth MA. I teach Yizong Gao style baguazhang. My teacher is Luo Dexiu of Taiwan (you may have seen his videos). I also studied baguazhang, Wu taijiquan, xingyiquan, and Taoist neigong for many years with B. K. Frantzis.
Cheers,
Buddy


----------



## archmagician (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow! What a glorious set of famous instructors!

One of my former teachers, who I have the utmost respect for as a martial artist and teacher, Tim Cartmell, also studied under Luo Dexiu. I also have seen Luo's video and it is an excellent one. As far B.K. Frantzis is concerned, I am currently reading "The power of the internal martial arts", and I find it to be an excellent book!

One of these days I will seek to learn baguazhang, but not until I have a deep understanding of my current art, 7 star praying mantis.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2004)

Welcome :cheers:
Always good to see more practitioners of the Chinese arts.


----------



## MJS (Dec 5, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay here!  

Mike


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 5, 2004)

Be welcome here

I look forward to reading your post in the Chineses section or anywhere else.  We have a small but growing community of practitioners in the Chineses arts and some good theads devoted to the internal arts.  Please feel free to ask questions , start threads, and give information.


----------



## Vadim (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Buddy! Welcome to Martial Talk forums. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 6, 2004)

Greetings, Buddy and welcome to MartialTalk.  Have a look around, enjoy your stay and happy posting!

 GK


----------



## Oak Bo (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi ya Buddy!
 Glad you're here :cheers:
 :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Buddy, again welcome to the forum...  If you have a question about the forum and can't find the answer, post a thread in the support forum.  Enjoy posting!  TW


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Buddy--welcome to MT!  

Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## still learning (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello, Welcome Buddy...Have fun and ...Aloha


----------



## Buddy (Dec 6, 2004)

Thank you all for the welcome. I will be mostly posting on the Taiji list, or the general CMA list (there is no bagua/xingyi section). I did a little Silat Sera with Pak Vic DeThouars so a tiny bit on the SEA lists. I may be somewaht controversial because I have IMO a fair understanding about baguazhang. I hope you all inspect my posts and reply in kind. 

BTW in my opinion if you want a real understanding about silat or kuntao the DeThouars are without peer. Although I am not in current favor with the family, I have nothing but the utmost respect for them.
Cheers,
Buddy
Yizong Baguazhang


----------



## Baytor (Dec 7, 2004)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 7, 2004)

Welcome!  I hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## someguy (Dec 7, 2004)

Welcome and have fun Buddy


----------

